# 622 - Recording in HD?



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Been trying to figure out how to record HD on the 622. If I chose an OTA HD channel/program to record it records on tuner 1 with no problems. If I chose anything else (any standard def local or sat or even any hd sat, like DiscoveryHD) it always selects tuner 2 for the recording, so if I am trying to record something off one of our HD satellite channels it gets recorded in SD


----------



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

jakattak said:


> Been trying to figure out how to record HD on the 622. If I chose an OTA HD channel/program to record it records on tuner 1 with no problems. If I chose anything else (any standard def local or sat or even any hd sat, like DiscoveryHD) it always selects tuner 2 for the recording, so if I am trying to record something off one of our HD satellite channels it gets recorded in SD


Are you in Single or Dual mode? I think Single mode is the only way to free up both tuners to record without conflict.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

jakattak said:


> Been trying to figure out how to record HD on the 622. If I chose an OTA HD channel/program to record it records on tuner 1 with no problems. If I chose anything else (any standard def local or sat or even any hd sat, like DiscoveryHD) it always selects tuner 2 for the recording, so if I am trying to record something off one of our HD satellite channels it gets recorded in SD


If it is an HD channel, it will record in HD regardless of which tuner. ALL 3 tuners will record in HD.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

First, ANYTHING that you record from one of your OTA digital channels will always show up as recording from tuner 1 since there is only one OTA tuner to record from. I feel that DISH needs to change calling it tuner 1 and call it OTA tuner or something else (a lot of people are confusing it with satellite tuner 1). You have your 622 setup to default to tuner 2 for recordings which is the correct way to record while you are watching something else. Are you sure what you are recording is in HD? There are good number of programs on HD channels that are not HD. Also, it could be how your TV (or 622) is set up. Why do you think that the programs are not HD? Are they not wide screen when you play them back or what?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Bill R said:


> First, ANYTHING that you record from one of your OTA digital channels will always show up as recording from tuner 1 since there is only one OTA tuner to record from. I feel that DISH needs to change calling it tuner 1 and call it OTA tuner or something else (a lot of people are confusing it with satellite tuner 1). You have your 622 setup to default to tuner 2 for recordings which is the correct way to record while you are watching something else. Are you sure what you are recording is in HD? There are good number of programs on HD channels that are not HD. Also, it could be how your TV (or 622) is set up. Why do you think that the programs are not HD? Are they not wide screen when you play them back or what?


Since the 622 has 3 tuners, can you record 3 things at once..! OTA, Tunner 2 and Tunner 3...?


----------



## jbach (Jul 18, 2005)

I had the same freak out moment when I first got a 942, which appears to work the same way. HD channels record in HD. The only way you won't be able to record HD is if you try to set it up through the second TV, and the HD channels aren't even listed. I find that to be an unfortunate, but liveable limitation.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

socceteer said:


> Since the 622 has 3 tuners, can you record 3 things at once..! OTA, Tuner 2 and Tuner 3...?


Yes, except the 622 will say "tuner 1" (OTA tuner), "tuner 1" (satellite tuner 1), "tuner 2" (satellite tuner 2). That is why I say that DISH needs to change what they call the tuners.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> If it is an HD channel, it will record in HD regardless of which tuner. ALL 3 tuners will record in HD.


I'll have to check it then. I have an HD show recorded that I can watch when I get home.

Thanks for the info


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Bill R said:


> First, ANYTHING that you record from one of your OTA digital channels will always show up as recording from tuner 1 since there is only one OTA tuner to record from.


...which is fine. I actually expected OTA HD to go to tuner 1. I guess I just expected satellite HD feeds to record on tuner 1 as well.



Bill R said:


> Are you sure what you are recording is in HD? There are good number of programs on HD channels that are not HD. Also, it could be how your TV (or 622) is set up. Why do you think that the programs are not HD? Are they not wide screen when you play them back or what?


Yes the programs I'm referring to were definitely in HD, but the one I watched from the DVR was letterboxed with grey bars on the sides (which is the way a letterboxed sd broadcast would appear on my 622 normally.) omeone else responded that tuner 2 is capable of recording HD so I'm going to check the other recording tonight.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

jakattak said:


> Been trying to figure out how to record HD on the 622. If I chose an OTA HD channel/program to record it records on tuner 1 with no problems. If I chose anything else (any standard def local or sat or even any hd sat, like DiscoveryHD) it always selects tuner 2 for the recording, so if I am trying to record something off one of our HD satellite channels it gets recorded in SD


In dual mode, OTA (HD or SD) will record to TV1 only. You can not direct it to TV2. Therefore, if you are watching and recording an OTA source on TV1, you can't switch to another OTA channel, only another satellite channel (SD or HD). You CAN go to your TV2 and watch and record something else (not OTA since you can never get that on TV2) on there. I have recorded HD OTA content from TV1 as well as HD sat content to TV1 and SD content to TV2 simultaneously. At the same time I have watched DVR content (HD or SD) on TV1 or TV2.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is an option for "Record Plus" that puts recordings on a prefered tuner instead of the tuner that set the recording up. IIRC the default is to have Record Plus on and pointed at TV2 - so all recordings set on TV1 end up on TV2 unless there is an overlap then they come to TV1 to avoid the conflict. With Record Plus on in this manner TV2 can only set timers on it's own tuner.

You can also set Record Plus up and aim it at TV1 - which causes the opposite problem. I've turned off Record Plus because it was killing TV2 (the one my wife watches in the other room) for my recordings. Now we deal with our own timer conflicts.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I've never looked closely at how the priority settings work, anyone changing priorities?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

normang said:


> I've never looked closely at how the priority settings work, anyone changing priorities?


Yes, I have set my priorities so my favorite programs get recorded. I use the DVR - New episodes as my highest priority. If I create a timer and it conflicts with another program and I want the most important program to record, The favored program should have a lower number than the conflicting program.

For example, I have Boston Legal set as priority 1 and Law and Order: SVU set as priority 2. Both air at the same time. I prefer that all new Boston Legals get recorded and I can hope for a rerun later for Law & Order. If I really want both then I can change the setting for Law & Order to DVR - All Episodes thinking they may show it again on the weekend and if several get recorded, I can erase them later. Unless tuner 1 and 2 are conflicting, both of the shows should record just fine without a conflict. If I'm also wanting to record The amazing Race which is at the same time as the other two, The Amazing Race is set as my 3 choice.

Depending on what is OTA vs. what is Satellite can make it more challenging as you can only record one OTA program at a time. Recording all three are possible with two on Satellite and one on OTA. After I set my priorities, I take a look at my Daily Schedule (Menu>7) and check the events. If one is skipped I highlight it. It tells me it the event is duplicate, not a new episode, by priority, etc.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Never enough tuners... interesting use of priorities.. So far I have not had to manage that many conflicts...


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

Can you record 2 HD programs from the satelite at the same time and have them playback in HD?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Grampa67 said:


> Can you record 2 HD programs from the satelite at the same time and have them playback in HD?


Yes.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Grampa67 said:


> Can you record 2 HD programs from the satelite at the same time and have them playback in HD?


You can record 2 sat HD programs, one OTA HD program, while watching a previously recorded HD program.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

normang said:


> You can record 2 sat HD programs, one OTA HD program, while watching a previously recorded HD program.


Yep. On another note, I discovered that I can watch the same DVR event on TV2 when it is already playing on TV1 from a different point.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

normang said:


> You can record 2 sat HD programs, one OTA HD program, while watching a previously recorded HD program.


Correction: ... while watching up to two previously recorded HD programs. (SD programs are OK in this mix as well.)

You can watch two HD programs from storage at the same time using PIP if in single mode or watch one program on TV1 and the other downconverted on TV2.

The 622 doesn't make coffee.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

darn, no expresso...


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Bill R said:


> Yes, except the 622 will say "tuner 1" (OTA tuner), "tuner 1" (satellite tuner 1), "tuner 2" (satellite tuner 2). That is why I say that DISH needs to change what they call the tuners.


 I agree they should call the ota tuner : Tuner 3 to combat the confusion. It not then put an ota symbol instead of a number.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

James Long said:


> The 622 doesn't make coffee.


But it sure can keep it warm! :lol:

For all the "newbies" out there. That is a joke. It is a good idea to keep all liquids away from your receiver.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

jbach said:


> ... The only way you won't be able to record HD is if you try to set it up through the second TV, and the HD channels aren't even listed. I find that to be an unfortunate, but liveable limitation.


My wife operates her 942 in Dual Mode - and what you say is not correct, at least in Dual Mode. :nono:
On TV2 the HD Channels are indeed shown in the Guide and if you set a Timer at TV2 for them it most certainly records the program in HD. If you view the recorded program on TV2 it is, of course, down rezzed to SD. BUT, you can view that recording on TV1 in HD.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> My wife operates her 942 in Dual Mode - and what you say is not correct, at least in Dual Mode. :nono:
> On TV2 the HD Channels are indeed shown in the Guide and if you set a Timer at TV2 for them it most certainly records the program in HD. If you view the recorded program on TV2 it is, of course, down rezzed to SD. BUT, you can view that recording on TV1 in HD.


I bet he meant the HD OTA channels are not listed on the guide on TV2. Mine are not, but the sat HD ones are.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

DAG said:


> I bet he meant the HD OTA channels are not listed on the guide on TV2. Mine are not, but the sat HD ones are.


Yup, I think you may be right.

It would be nice if my wife's 942 would pass the raw OTA signal thru the TV2 Out along with the Ch-60 TV2. Would allow her to watch the OTA HD via her TV's Tuner *or* watch the 942's down-rezzed fare. I'll do some searching/research to see about using a modulator... we'll see.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

All my locals in Chicago are in HD and unfortunately, my wife has to record her soaps. 

Is no way to record an HD channel in SD mode to save space? 

Does it take up less space at 720p than 1080i? My locals are mostly 720p.

If it doesn't say HD in the guide and it is an HD channel, is it SD or is it possibly HD?

Sorry for all the questions, but I don't want to run out of space my first week.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It looks like the Chicago SD Local channels are 8490-8505. If you record from those channels instead of the HD Local channels you will be recording SD instead of HD.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> It looks like the Chicago SD Local channels are 8490-8505. If you record from those channels instead of the HD Local channels you will be recording SD instead of HD.


Thanks ChuckA. That works. I am a bit surprised that they don't map the SD channels next to the HD's to give you the option, but I guess they want you to use up the disk so you want the next generation.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well if you have OTA HD, you can set up your local mapping to map your SD channels to -00 and have your HD OTA locals in the -01 slot. This of course requires that you have an over the air antenna and that you are receiving HD content using the antenna. 

Example: 

007-01 - OTA HD locals. 
007-00 - SD Locals


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

gnm313 said:


> Thanks ChuckA. That works. I am a bit surprised that they don't map the SD channels next to the HD's to give you the option, but I guess they want you to use up the disk so you want the next generation.


It's an option in the Menus as to whether the SD or HD is shown in the Guide. *Your* choice. Don't blame Dish.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Well if you have OTA HD, you can set up your local mapping to map your SD channels to -00 and have your HD OTA locals in the -01 slot. This of course requires that you have an over the air antenna and that you are receiving HD content using the antenna.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Where can you do the remapping? It sounds like it is a menu option, but I can't find it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

1) Menu 6-9. 
2) Press the Sat Locals. 
3) And select the SD option.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

I've found the best way to understand tuners and records is:

1) The 622 has three tuners, OTA, TV1, and TV2. These can be mapped to:

2) Three DVR recorders.

The recorders are separate from the tuners. 

If these were all separate boxes you'd have 6 system components wired together, any one of the tuners could connect to any one of the recorders.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> 1) Menu 6-9.
> 2) Press the Sat Locals.
> 3) And select the SD option.


I found it. What I wish I could do is have -00 be the HD, -10 be SD and -20 be OTA.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> 1) Menu 6-9.
> 2) Press the Sat Locals.
> 3) And select the SD option.


I found it. What I wish I could do is have -00 be the HD, -10 be SD and -20 be OTA. Probably already in the suggestion list.

I am good. The best work around for me is knowing to go up to the unmapped locals and use them when I want to record SD. Most shows we get to right away. Those are fine for HD. There are others that we record and save for summer rerun time so we have new stuff to watch. Those I want to put to SD.


----------

